# Exploded Potatoes Recipe?



## Jimster (Aug 24, 2006)

Does anyone have the recipe to Exploded Potatoes served by Frisco's in the Washington DC area?


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 24, 2006)

Ask Uncle Phaedrus and his readers   http://www.hungrybrowser.com/phaedrus/mostpopular.htm


----------



## philemer (Aug 24, 2006)

Jimster said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the recipe to Exploded Potatoes served by Frisco's in the Washington DC area?



Sounds like it might be the same as 'twice-baked' potatoes. Try a google for this. Sounds good. "Honey, could we have twice-baked potatoes for dinner?"
DUCK!!

Phil


----------



## debraxh (Aug 25, 2006)

I googled with no luck.  What are exploded potatoes?


----------



## grest (Aug 25, 2006)

debraxh said:
			
		

> I googled with no luck.  What are exploded potatoes?


Ditto...must be one of them fancy la-de-da gourmet things
Connie


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 25, 2006)

*close.........*

But without question, the best part of any trip to Frisco's is a treat they call the "Exploded Potato." The medium is enough to be a meal on its own; I wouldn't want to run up against a large. Baked potatoes are chopped, skins on, into bite-size bits and blended with bacon, butter, sour cream, chives and we can't guess what else. It's decadent comfort food at its very best. The flavor is beyond any french fry or potato salad you'll try. We would attempt to recreate the Exploded Potato at home, but we're thinking our arteries would appreciate it if we didn't try.

From Frederick Eats


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Exploded Potatoes*

Jimster,

Couldn't find a recipe but here are some links

Exploded Potatoes + Frisco's

Another Frisco's Exploded Potatoes Review


Richard


----------



## Jimster (Aug 25, 2006)

*potatoes*

I would still like the recipe if anyone knows it.  LOL  It is not a twice baked potato as it would put that to shame.  Yes, it is a special dish from Friscos!


----------



## debraxh (Aug 25, 2006)

Jestjoan said:
			
		

> But without question, the best part of any trip to Frisco's is a treat they call the "Exploded Potato." The medium is enough to be a meal on its own; I wouldn't want to run up against a large. Baked potatoes are chopped, skins on, into bite-size bits and blended with bacon, butter, sour cream, chives and we can't guess what else. It's decadent comfort food at its very best. The flavor is beyond any french fry or potato salad you'll try. We would attempt to recreate the Exploded Potato at home, but we're thinking our arteries would appreciate it if we didn't try.
> 
> From Frederick Eats



Sounds pretty yummy, but I'd like to add cheese


----------



## Cat (Aug 26, 2006)

Jimster said:
			
		

> I would still like the recipe if anyone knows it.  LOL  It is not a twice baked potato as it would put that to shame.  Yes, it is a special dish from Friscos!



It would appear that you're not going to have much luck, as I understand it's a closely guarded secret that many have tried to glean for years, without any success.


----------



## Janis (Aug 27, 2006)

The secret ingredient they add is the Ranch Dressing that they serve with the salads at the restaurant.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 27, 2006)

Janis & Jimster - 

It appears that you've both eaten and enjoyed the elusive recipe of exploded potatoes.  I'm curious - I've read various desciptions in reviews - e.g., "homefries on crack"; "warm potato salad"; and Jestjoan's descripiton from Frederick's Eats - "Baked potatoes are chopped, skins on, into bite-size bits and blended with bacon, butter, sour cream, chives and we can't guess what else. It's decadent comfort food at its very best. The flavor is beyond any french fry or potato salad you'll try."; and lastly, Janis' mention that they have "Ranch Dressing".

Does the Frederick's Eats description include many of the ingredients that you think are in the recipe?

Thanks
Richard


----------



## Jimster (Aug 27, 2006)

*Food*

Yes, many of the items mentioned are included.  Part of the issue is what they do to the potatoes before they deal with the ingredients and I'm not sure of that.  Also when you walk near the kitchen you see a very impressive inventory of herbs and spices.  I'm sure they add their own ingredients and make large batches of them.  I read one blog of a person that says she has tried many many times to recreate the recipe but with no success.  My guess is it is a family secret but I thought I'd ask to see if others knew exactly how these were prepared.


----------



## Cat (Aug 27, 2006)

It's a "trade secret" in the commercial kitchen, practiced by top chefs, when making potatoes to do the boiling or parboiling (depending on their treatment when combined with other ingredients) in de-fatted chicken stock. Adds a whopping uppercut of flavor.

In fact, I often do that when making plain boiled potatoes to accompany a roast or chops. It draws raves. Rich in flavor, but practically zilch in calories. 

Although I've never had them, there's a shot that this might be a practice to contribute a super-flavorful canvas upon which to paint the other ingredients.


----------



## Janis (Aug 28, 2006)

It sounds pretty close. Although, I don't really taste any sour cream in it. Plus, they are kind of greasy - so I'm thinking oil instead of butter. I'll have to go conduct some additional research this week (!) and let you know what I taste.


----------

